# Map Data



## Kirb (Jan 23, 2006)

http://map.ngdc.noaa.gov/website/mgg/nos_hydro/viewer.htm

I found this site it looks like you can get the map data for free in 3 different formats. If there is any hacker out there that can figure out how in import the information for Garmin Blue Charts it would be nice. It was paid for with your tax dollars.


----------



## Kirb (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry most of these maps are from the 1950's.


----------



## Kirb (Jan 23, 2006)

*If you can figure out how to import HYD93 format to your chart plotter/gps it will work. Other then that it is a great site for ordering new maps or viewing free old ones. *


----------

